# Ohio River 10-17



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Larry and I took our annual fall fishing trip today. Hard to top the 70# I caught last year but Larry made the day by catching his new PB. We caught 11 or 12 all together with a double that should have been a quad, all blues. Larry let me catch one, but he caught all the rest


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A great fish!! ( I saw it earlier on Larrys FB Page) and sounds like you guys had a great day also, it sure was nice out today, I was at Markland this morning and hardly anything happening there, I managed 10 skippies in 4 hrs of nonstop effort

Salmonid


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hows come when I am with u we cant find em lol Ill find the deer you find the fish....oh and you need a new picture brother lol


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Find em?....remember when I told you we needed to paddle the canoe over to fish this spot this spring?








Im the fisherman your the deer hunter. I drive the boat you catch the fish, you hang my stand I shoot the deer!lol


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ha ha sounds about right....i seen weather tomorrow and friday lookin crappy


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I do believe that was your PB flathead, and if I remember right I was the captain of the ship for this one....








or this one.............








or this one....








or this one.....








or maybe your albino blue?








Thats a good trade, Im fishing guide your the hunting guide. Too bad your too busy to go fishing anymore


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Ok I gotta give you credit, we did kill over 300 inches of deer in 2 weeks last year, but wait, I let your 160 walk under me?


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

ha you didnt have a chance to shoot him, but you did have plenty of times you had a 140 a 150 and maybe a 200 inch deer in sight. Huntin you can only kill one big one fishin u can catch and release as many as you can handle lol

let this weather start coolin in a few weeks we should get our blood pumpin in the treestand.

....and i agree you were the capt on all those fish lol i mighta had a lil say so on a spot or two. I need to dig up all our old fishing pics cause we have a ton of nice ones that were caught before the internet shared our stories lol


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

You guys are cracking me up.....Yeah it was a great fish....I have my old pb stand for like almost 10 years at 37lbs and within 2 weeks of getting a new pb I get another new pb...Love the fall fishing...I would like to get that buck tag out of the way and get to fishing the rest of the fall....


----------

